# driving to bulgaria



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

we are driving to bansko in bulgaria for the new year for a couple of weeks. Has anyone done this drive before, i reckon it will take about 3 days of hard driving once in calais. I would really appreciate any help, routes, places to avoid etc.
thanks guys


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Do you plan to drive overland or take the ferry from Italy to Greece?

Don


----------



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

i dont know, what do you suggest.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A straightforward overland route to Bulgaria through the Balkans is via,
Luxembourg, Heidelberg, Regensburg, Vienna, Budapest, Szeged, Arad,
Timeshares, Craiova, Sofia and Bankso. This route keeps you in the EU all the way and is about 1640 miles from Calais.

Via the ferry I would suggest from Calais, Luxembourg, Basel, St Gothard Tunnel, Milan, Brindisi ferry to Igoumenitsa then Northern Greece to Bankso about 1685 miles plus the ferry fare of about €145.

We've done both but if you are pushed for time I think overland, no problems as long as you stick to the main roads and be prepared for snow, you will need snow chains.

If you go to http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/109/30/ you will find some write ups of trips we have done to Eastern Europe.

If you need any further info get back to me.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks very much. We will probably end up going through serbia, have you done this and ever encounterd any problems.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We've not been in Serbia recently, bear in mind you might will have to buy third party insurance cover at the border as most insurers will not cover you.

I know a couple of people who have transited Serbia with no problems at all.

Don


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am in Sofia in mid December and then again in early February followed by 10 days in bansko 3rd to 12th

It is a beautiful place.

I presume you are going for the winter sports 

If you are driving its a long hard 1700 miles, depends on how fast you want to travel, how many drivers you have to share the lload and how knackered you are going to be on arrival

My preferred option would be Amsterdam/Rotterdam/Hook depending on where you start in UK Duseldorf. Frankfurt m. Nuremberg, Munich, Innsbruck Venice boat Venice to Igoumenitsa then to bansko. You have about 1200 miles so you save 500 driving and have a sleep on board. The Greek/Bulgarian leg is 350 miles

Bulgraians are nutters when it comes to driving. Three types, reasonable motorists, old style ones who learnt in communist days and are all over the road and the oligarchs in fast big cars with big fast 4x4 trailing them. The panic if you come between playboy and his security is palpable and dangerous.

The Highway from Igoumenitsa to the Bansko turn off will be clear of snow. The road to bansk will be ploughed very regularly but chaisn or at least snow tyres are necessary.

Where are yuo intending staying?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

thieawin said:


> The Highway from Igoumenitsa to the Bansko turn off will be clear of snow.


Don't bank on it, where you have to leave the Egnatia Motorway and travel on the single carriageway road you could have problems if there's snow about.

Don


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

We live just of the M7 motorway in Hungary 200 ks before Budapest. You would be welcome to a cuppa if you have the time
Waz


----------



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

yes we are going to bansko for new years eve, plan to leave on the 27th. We have bought an apartment out there (the belmont), near the lion hotel. At least this way we are on our own steam and are not governed to flight times etc. How long is the boat from venice to greece and where do i find out about booking it. Is it a crappy boat (bit scared of boats). Where are you staying in banko. PM me if you need digs for feb, i will be happy to accomdate you. I can give you my website so you can have a look at our place. Anyhow, any advice on the drive would be apprecited. yes, we will take snow chains.


----------



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

p.s thanks for the offer of a cuppa.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but I have use of an apartment in St John Park

I have work to do whilst there so I'm actually staying in the Kempinski and the extended family are in the apartment, we aren't motorhoming this time

It is paractical as i get full business facilities, meeting rooms, secretarial asistance etc

Enjoy

For the Venice trip google Italy Greece Ferries

or go to this link http://www.anek.gr/english/dromol/venice2.html which is Anek Line timetable. 4 sailins a weeek, 24 hour journey time and as its winter you may be able to sleep in your van on the open deck


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> We've not been in Serbia recently, bear in mind you might will have to buy third party insurance cover at the border as most insurers will not cover you.
> 
> I know a couple of people who have transited Serbia with no problems at all.
> 
> Don


We have been a couple of times, no problems at all, you don't need to buy any insurance at the border, friendly people. I know a lot of people who go to Greece in summer and I have never heard of any problems.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cilka,

I see from your website that you live in Slovenia.  We spent some very happy holidays there back in the 70's.   

I take it that your motorhome is registered/insured there.

My UK insurer will not cover me for Serbia so I would have to along with most other Brits buy cover at the border. If by any chance your vehicle is insured in the UK please let us know the name of your insurers.

Regards

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This is a reply I received to a post I made on the LP (Lonely Planet) Eastern Europe forum ref vehicle insurance in Serbia. It throws some light on the Subject

"Recent reports indicate that the insurance costs a minimum of € 125,-- and will rise to € 135,-- by Jan. 1st, 2008 for passenger vehicles (this is information from other posters on TT). It is obtainable at the border and available for a minimum of 1 month.

Beware that you might be charged even more if your motorhome is not classified as a passenger vehicle, especially if it weighs more than 3.5 tons - which is likely.

NFU mutual seems to cover Serbia (also AIG as posted in another thread):
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/thread.jspa?messageID=14829445

Further reading on the Green card issue (from post #20 on):
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/thread.jspa?threadID=1646905

I doubt that that it's worth forking out such a larger amount of money for transiting only, there are alternative routes.

I may add that all of this is not the fault of Serbia (except for the unreasonable costs of insurance). UK insurers are to blame. Four of five posters from the continent (including me) have reported that their insurance is valid in Serbia and that Green Cards for Serbia were issued by their insurers - only posters from the UK seem to have no cover."


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Don,
Yes we are from Slovenia and our MH is registered here. I thought the same rules apply to all EU citizens. Nobody has ever asked us to show any other documents than passports.
I'm glad you had a good time in Slovenia. It was a long time ago, so you should come again  
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

anyone else in banko bulgaria

i am here for next 10 days post here and pm me


----------

